# Santa Cruz Chameleon for DJing......



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

yea, they are perfict for DJ and street. you can do anything on it really. go for the cham over the jackal. I think the cham will be a lot more versatile. I have DJ'ed one. one of the best feeling frames i've ever ridden. I know it would do well on street too.


----------



## Air Supplier (Feb 1, 2005)

Has anyone used a Santa Cruz Chameleon for Dirt Jumping or street, I'm not really interested in the Jackal. The main question is, is the Chameleon's geometry and frame strength good for street and Dj's?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

i am not sure, but i think paul bas used to use one.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

yea, I think so.
I have one. I ride street an dirt jump. If I could change anything it would be to have shorter stays while running a deraileur. If you run SS you can shorten the chainstay length by to under 16". I do think there are other great frames in that price range you should consider too. The DOC and Giant are two.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Nick. said:


> yea, I think so.
> I have one. I ride street an dirt jump. If I could change anything it would be to have shorter stays while running a deraileur. If you run SS you can shorten the chainstay length by to under 16". I do think there are other great frames in that price range you should consider too. The DOC and Giant are two.


if you are willing to run 24s, you can shorten your wheelbase even further. I love my Chameleon but I have opted to go for a dj/street specific frame (Union St. Molly Maguire www. unionstreetbikes.com) The Chammy will definitely stand up to anything you trhow at it and its an incredibly versatile frame as the name suggests. I dont like the HT angle (which is a reason I wouldn't rec. the DOC either). Its a little too slack for a dj bike. For urban, no problem. If you are riding really big stuff or mellow lips and trannies, the Lizard will be fine but if it gets really tight, you might need a shorter wheelbase and steeper front end. If you stick withthe Chammy, knock the fork down to 80 and run 2-4s and it should be fairly good.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

before you go buy a chameleon, look into other frames for sure. the blackmarket MOB and evil DOC would both be great. the giant stp frame also. there are many choices


----------



## Something Clever... (Feb 8, 2005)

*Did someone say chameleon?*

I use this setup for urban and dirt jumping. With a quick "color" change of the wheels, pedals, stem, handlebar, seatpost, and seat (Total time = 10 minutes)... I have a trail bike! Or I could just use my Heckler...


----------



## Ringosis (Jan 31, 2006)

Air Supplier said:


> Has anyone used a Santa Cruz Chameleon for Dirt Jumping or street, I'm not really interested in the Jackal. The main question is, is the Chameleon's geometry and frame strength good for street and Dj's?


Gotta say, I love my Chameleon. It's used for street mostly with a bit of DJ and freeride. If your talking strength, mines a 2002. It's gone through 4 sets of cranks, its on its third pair of wheels, snapped a pair of Bombers and the frames still in good nick. One small ding in the top tube and the gloss black is now kinda matt its so beat up, but I've still no intention of replaceing it.

I'm running a kinda slalomy set up, old 130 mil shivers, cro-mo cranks, MRP, short cage XTR on the back and DT-Swiss FR hubs on mavic 321s. The forks are beginning to show their age, but other than that it's just great.

But yeah, it's done all day XC loops, lots of reasonably high drops onto concrete, DJed, flatland, skate parks, pretty much everything bar DH. It lives up to it's name. Brilliant do everything hardtail.


----------



## bikenweed (Dec 22, 2005)

The Chameleon is an excellent dirt jumping frame. I DJ'ed mine everyday for over a year. It's light, strong, and cheap. Mine was at 28lbs with a Talas fork, single 36t ring and Truvativ box guide, x9 drivetrain, and some XM321 wheels. With the Talas at 90mm it felt great going through rythms.


----------



## esquire (Jan 12, 2004)

*Chameleon*

Very versatile frame, I love mine for all kinds of stuff, but if you want DJ, why not the Jackal. Hell, right now SC is practically giving them away for a little over a grand, complete.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

namaSSte said:


> if you are willing to run 24s, you can shorten your wheelbase even further. I love my Chameleon but I have opted to go for a dj/street specific frame (Union St. Molly Maguire www. unionstreetbikes.com) The Chammy will definitely stand up to anything you trhow at it and its an incredibly versatile frame as the name suggests. I dont like the HT angle (which is a reason I wouldn't rec. the DOC either). Its a little too slack for a dj bike. For urban, no problem. If you are riding really big stuff or mellow lips and trannies, the Lizard will be fine but if it gets really tight, you might need a shorter wheelbase and steeper front end. If you stick withthe Chammy, knock the fork down to 80 and run 2-4s and it should be fairly good.


24's won't really shorten your wheelbase at all...


----------



## sreiman (Jan 6, 2005)

i have both the jackal and the chamy. they are both outstanding and i wouldnt trade them for any other HT. i had the chameleon for about 2 years before the jackal. the chamy is insanly amazing. it jumps, rides, XC's, and is strong enough for a lil ht DH. the jackal is a very stable and rigid bike, and if u like that good. it performs wickedly too and has a very unique feeling in the air. it takes a while to get used to it, but its for the better. now i cant switch back to any other bike for jumpin, the chamys even a bit hard too switch to now./


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

coma13 said:


> 24's won't really shorten your wheelbase at all...


ummm, yes it will. unless you can jam your 26 all the way forward in the drops which I could not do on my Chameleon unless I ran really little tires.


----------

